# Harbor freight quality



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I was looking online at some of harbor freights tools and was wondering. Are they good quality tools or cheap worthless trash? I am mostly interested in their clamps and general hand tools. I saw that they also have some planes. Are they any good? What should I avoid buying from them if anything?

Thanks


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

A lot of my clamps are from HF and most are just fine and much more affordable than some name brands. I do not like the pipe clamps I got from them however. I do shy away on something where I want precision and I think theirs does not bear the quality. I've gotten a couple of compressors and accessories which I think are a good value.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Somewhere here on LJs is a thread about harbor freight gems. Things like the dust collector.


----------



## WilsonCreations (Jun 21, 2011)

The stuff from HF seems better than it used to be, though I still hear it's hit or miss. Luckily the seem willing to exchange just about anything. There are several threads on them, one has a link to there test site and they do seem to be turning things towards the better.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

It all depends, they got some pretty decent stuff and they got some real crap too.

I like the Pittsburgh bar clamps click here for a review I did on them.

Some of their hand tools are alright too, I got a set of wrenches to keep in my truck and they are actually pretty good wrenches


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Coming from a person who is anti harbor frieght.

Regarding the clamps, HD sells a set of quick grip irwin clamps that price out comparable to the equivelants sold at harbor and the irwins are higher in quality therby making them more economical over long term. And buying a few pipe clamps every now and then builds up a decent inventory of 3/4"pipe clamos and those will last your life time. Try using the square tube clamp from harbor and you get less pressure and they will not last a lifetime.

You get what you pay for in life.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Just search harbor freight on Lumberjocks and read the reviews. There are quite a few recommended gems. I believe the dust collector is a favorite. The large lathe seems to have a following.

Here's a list : http://woodworkerszone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Harbor_Freight_Gems


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought the little No. 33 plane for $10. It's not bad, but the throat is enormous and tearout can be a problem.


----------



## RayFriddle (Feb 7, 2010)

I found the lifetime and quality of most of their tools is pretty low. I bought a tree trimmer and it fell apart on the first cut. I bought a measuring tape and the belt clip popped off immediately. But shovels and bars that I plan to smash into the roots and rocks of our backyard, that's HF material!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

There stuff can be so hit or miss. I recently bought a 4 1/2" grinder and a oscillating multi-tool and the 23 ga pin nailer. All great products. Most of the basic hand tools are ok (my thought is the less moving parts the better), but I agree with Bill in that its not great for precision stuff. I have had some chisels which are ok, but not amazing. A hand plane which was terrible (I think the same No. 33), but that may have been partially operator error. Also a combo square set which was ok other than the fact that the ruler would not stay rust free.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

HF is hit and miss IME. I've got some tools from them that have been pretty darn good, but their quality control is spotty so one might work well, the next might not. Really happy with my HF DP, and am fairly happy with my HF mortiser and HF compressor. I'd be more leary of more expensive critical tools like my TS. I like their Pittsburg bar clamps quite a bit for the value. Not a fan of their blades and cutters…too much downside risk considering the cost difference….just not worth it IMO. They have a good return policy, so if there's a store near you, some things are worth a try.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

As a rule, I try to avoid anything that has an electrical wire from them ( the DC is a noted exception), The other stuff, as mentioned is hit and miss. Farmers around me carry some tools on their equipment for adjustment in the field. HF stuff is perfect since those tools can be easily lost. I've had good luck with their pipe clamps, others haven't. Like someone said, they have a fairly easy return policy so you have some assurance your money isn't completely wasted.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have some of their quick clamps and the best thing about them is the price. I got 12" long quick clamps for $2 each. Only thing is, they do not last nearly as long as the irwin quick clamps do. I avoid their sandpaper but I like the 6"x48" stationary belt sander. This is my most used tool and I bought this heavy duty tool over a year ago for $169. Works very well. Had to assemble some of it but that is no problem. If you know what to look for there you can get some good deals. Oh Yes, I never buy vise grips unless it says "vise Grip" on the tool. This goes anywhere not just harbor freight. We used a lot of vice grip tools in construction Sheetmetal work.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everybody. I'll be sure to avoid most of their power tools and anything that needs precision but I may try a few things like their belt sander if I ever need a new one. The thing I was most interested in was their bar and c clamps so I'm glad to hear that they are decent quality.

Thanks again.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Every power tool I have gotten from HF has been a gem, but I go to the store and pick em up and check em out real close. There's plenty of junk to be had in those aisles.

Their 4" x 24" magnesium belt sander is just as nice as any I have seen by Porter Cable, Dewalt, Craftsman or anybody else and at 1/4 the price..

Their biscuit jointer is a plastic attachment they stuck on a angle grinder and pasted a label on it that says it's a biscuit jointer. I think it was a waste of a fair quality angle grinder, and packaging.

I like their little 10" x 18" 5 speed lathe just fine. But they have a couple of lathe models with very poor reviews and a couple that folks seem to like. When you go look at them in person you can see why.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Their version of the Irwin Quick Clamp I think has more clamping pressure, but it doesn't last as long. I actually reach for them more so than the Irwin's. The internals on one of mine broke, but I was able to fashion a wooden shim to make it work again. Its possible the Irwin's are just as bad internally, and I simply haven't used them as much.

I also have the aluminum bar clamps, which won't let you really crank them, but I've found that I don't need that much pressure anyhow. The big advantage is that they are so light and easy to handle and so cheap that you can buy enough to glue up all your panels at once.

I only buy non-precision stuff from them, like the reciprocating saw. It's not as nice as a sawzall, but it gets the job done. I have their "foldable" trailer, and its not so foldable since it takes 2 people and 10 minutes of ratcheting to fold/unfold the darn thing.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

There are countless Harbor Freight gems lists out there. Some of their tools are real winners, some are duds… To what you are asking about…

Their clamps can be hit or miss. The F style bar clamps and hardwood hand screw clamps are more than fine. I have a bunch of those and am happy with them. The resin spring clamps work reasonably well, but have slick pads so they can slip pretty easy. The quick clamp knock offs are not exactly on any one's quality list… Nor are the corner clamps…

The pipe clamps, of which I own 4, are okay. Not great, not lousy… Just okay.

The hand planes may or may not be okay, I don't know anything about them. For the price, you may want to save up a little more and get some Groz planes. I at least have experience with those, and when you tune them up they do work very well…

Mind you, so far I have had very good luck with HF tools. No they are not in the same class as Powermatic, but then again, I can't afford Powermatics at this point in my life…

I have the HF 2HP DC, the Jet 1236 clone lathe, 14" band saw, mortising machine, and 12" sliding miter saw. They all took a little bit of tuning to get where I liked them, but now that I have them set up, which I would do with a high dollar rig as well… they all work very well for me…


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

I bought several of their plastic quick clamps with the orange handles a few years ago when they were on sale. BIG MISTAKE!!! They all broke the first or second time I used them. The 3×21" belt sander has been GREAT and I abuse the crap out of it!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a tool snob, to some degree. That being admitted, I've got a few HF pneumatic tools that have performed flawlessly for many years without a shred of maintenance. I'm talking like sub-$20 nailers, etc. Will I buy a table saw there? No. An anvil? Sure.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I don't know when I'll get to go to a harbot freight store (the closest one is about 100 miles away) so I'm looking online. Right now I'm just looking at their clamps and maybe a few hammers but if I ever decide to get any other tools from them, I'll keep everyones advice in mind.

Thanks again for the advice everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Also, be sure to never buy anything from them unless it's on sale; cause, sooner or later everything they have is on sale. And they have ads in magazines like Wood and DIY with better deals than they have in the store and also a 20% off coupon.

For example, my drill press was $299 retail, always on sale for $249. I saw it in a magazine for $199 and added my 20% off coupon and got it for $160. And it looks like a clone of the General International they sell at Woodcraft for $399. It's probably not the same, but close enough. Same stroke, dimensions, horsepower, but more speeds.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

P.T Barnum was right about a sucker born every minute. I keep learning the same lesson over and over about HF. I bought 1 of these, for a dollar, I think. It's not worth it.










A while back I bought their little pancake air compressor. $39 . Very loud, takes a long time to fill a little tank, 1 little shot of air makes it start running again. After all the cigarettes I smoked, I could wheeze through a hose with more force than this.

Maybe I'm buying the cheapest of the cheap. I deserve it.


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Like dbhost, I've got the 14" bandsaw and the 1236 clone lathe. I also have the 6" jointer. All three needed a little tweaking, but I've been happy with them. The best/cheapest upgrade for the jointer and bandsaw were putting link belts on them. Amazingly, the link belts HF sells are US-made, and still $10 cheaper for a 4-ft length.

I also have a Menards benchtop drill press which is a dead ringer for Jet's equivalent (reeves drive, digital speed gauge), 1/2 the price. Just a different paint job.


----------



## wildbill001 (Mar 2, 2011)

I use those little clamps pictured above for model making (G-scale train cars). The work great for me but then I'm not stressing them.

For me, I stay away from anything at HF that uses a battery. years ago I bought a couple of 12v drills for something like $10/each. Batteries crapped out after two charge cycles. The good news to this was that the chucks were keyless and worked great. Took the drills apart and used one chuck for my lathe. The other is for backup.

Bill


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Be cautious, I stay away form their power tools. Tarps seem to be the same a the big box stores but better price. I have some of their driveway alerts. Great little alarms. I buy American made if I can find it. If it is going to be an import, why pay top price for the same thing?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the mover's blankets from HF (and Northern Tool). Long lasting enough to earn their keep, but cheap enough to eventually throw away without shedding a tear.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

To be fair, I am very satisfied with their 70 pound postal scale. It does see frequent action. Mainly I go there for titebond glue and rubber gloves.

http://www.harborfreight.com/70-lb-32-kg-digital-postal-scale-95069.html


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I've had the 12" planer for over 6 months with no complaints. No in or outfeed tables so I build my own. I have planed a couple hundred bf of oak, taking a 64 at a time. Very nice smooth and after the outfeed was built little or no snipe.


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

I was in the States and dropped by a HF store and got some tools including the $3.99 clamps and some air tool accessories. No problem with any of them. Someone pointed out the hit or miss thing. That actually applies not just to HF but many other stores (discount stores, for example) and big box stores. Most of them share similar sources of supplies (China, Taiwan, etc.). To get the best deals is not to avoid shopping there but to examine your purchases before leaving the store. HF does have lifetime warranty on its products, something HD and many other stores don't offer.

I was reading the latest review of compressors in the WOOD magazine and you know what, the best choice (two) and the best value (one) are all made in China or Taiwan. Sorry, the US didn't make the cut, even though one of them is among the most expensive compressors reviewed. It says a lot that specifications, QC and importers' standards rather than purely the origin that will determine if a product is up to par. If one only goes by where a tool is made, one may lose something-quality and price-one isn't aware of.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

We bought a 20ton press that has been well worth the money. I have many of their C Clamps and a set of impact extensions with a head that lets the sockets swivel I used them changing the clutch in my Toyota truck with no problems. They have many great tools as well as tools I wouldn't take home.


----------



## WoodworkerTim (Jul 25, 2008)

I recently bought their dust collection add-on kit for $30 and found it was more then adequate. I was wondering about their Bench plane 33 and their #4 Jack plane.

Tim


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a HF hydraulic lift cart I bought several years ago for $160 and it works fine. I use it under my downdraft table for height adjustment.
I bought 6 of the clamps shown above when they were on sale and they are now all in the landfill somewhere.

I do have about a dozen of their free flashlights and free scissors and you cannot beat them for the price.

The rare earth magnets they sell for $1.79 for a pack of 10 are a good deal. I use them in my boxes and have not had one of them break yet.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

WoodworkerTim, I don't have one of the HF planes, but I did look them over once. My opinion was they were less quality than the Buck Bros. planes at Home Depot, and not much cheaper. The blades are too thin and the fit and finish is poor. I wound up buying a couple Groz planes, on sale at Woodcraft, and spending some time tuning them. They work well; for the price.

My favorite tool from HF has to be either my drill press, mentioned earlier, or my 12" disk sander. I don't think of the dust collector as a tool, but it's great as well.


----------



## grizz (Aug 18, 2011)

The Pittsburgh clamps are good. I have 12 I got on sale a few years ago and one has stripped out, the others are going strong. I did get the dado set on sale and it works for me. I would never recommend it as a great dado set but it does what I need it to do and I can clean the bottom of the dado out once it is cut. It goes on sale for 20 bucks occasionally and that is when I grabbed it. I do have a store 10 miles from me so I stop in when I am in town. I do not have anything electric from there though. Gloves, acid brushes, chip brushes. Basically anything you are looking to get one use out of or pound the you know what out of HF is great at. I also like their selection of casters fore making mobile stuff. I also put together a set of tools to put on my bike for next to no money. I consider them throw away/stealable items as they are not secured and I only will only need them in an emergency. If I get one use and they get me home I am happy and can replace it. If someone swiped my craftsman wrenches I would be pissed.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

If I'm buying something that I want to talk to someone about, I don't go to HF or for that matter, HD or L's. I go to a reputable tool store, where I can get reliable info and service. If I am buying something that I know all about and exactly what I want I might go the these stores.


----------

